# Shark Tower



## dfossati (Mar 29, 2005)

Thought y'all might get a kick out of our old tower trailer. We made it from an old boat trailer. It has since been torn down due to rotting wood and wanted to convert it to a flat bed. We do not use a tower anymore, but we had good times with this one. I will be posting the trailer frame (to be easily converted to a faltbed) in the classifieds.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

So, when are we going? 

Seriously, that is really nice!


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

That is really nice. Hope to see it opn the beach. No need for ez-up there.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Now that is really cool! Great idea being put into use!


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

i was wishin I had a little shade yesterday as I was bakin on the sand


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 24, 2006)

Very nice!

Gigem '85


----------



## panhandleman (Jun 13, 2006)

sweet trailer!


----------



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

Very impressive! Now all you need is some pole holders up top to dodge some of the seaweed. 

2 thumbs up!!!!


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

what isd that used for ( i live in florida and all the stuff there is totally different )


----------



## dfossati (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks guys. Your right about the holders. We added two a few trips later, and it was amazing how much line was out of the water at that height. 

Jared,
The platform gets your line above the breakers, and helps avoid a lot of seaweed. It also gives the angler a great view of the surf. The trailer served as shade in the day, and at night the sides could be shut and used as shelter from the elements. It was cool, but not as cool as my bus. That's why I let the trailer get run down.


----------



## dfossati (Mar 29, 2005)

*Beach Bus*

Some of y'all probably remember this cruiser. The day I took this picture, I actually pulled a fellow shark fisherman out of the sand with the bus.


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

i like the bus where do u buy a buss


----------



## jeff womack (May 26, 2004)

Can you throw a rod from the upper deck of the trailer? We used to fish below the cable at the Livingston dam. We had a pontoon boat set up with an upper deck to throw the 15' surf rods from. You could get the bait all the way to the dam 200+ yards.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

man, that is AWESOME!!! GREAT IDEA!!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Mr. dfossati, you da man!


----------



## dfossati (Mar 29, 2005)

Shucker...is that you in that pic?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Yea, back in my younger days, sippin, steppin, and sportin around!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Nice set up!!*

Wow, that's great.

I would make up some up-riggers.
You could keep your line up way high on HI.


----------



## bjreid (Sep 12, 2006)

Sweet.


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

just need rod-holders and a beer troth....oh and the aggie flag will scare the fish away...or bring them in knowing there's aggies around...j/k


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Forget the trailer that bus, kicks arse!


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Why did you tear it down? You could have sold it on here for a pretty penny. That was a nice setup!






There is around 18 original member posts on this thread. Did any of you actually read the first post in this thread? Obviously, you all just saw a sweet trailer and thats it lol.:biggrin::wink:


BTW, Happy Birthday Harbormaster!:birthday2


----------

